
Ask HN: Mac app to automatically upload a screenshot? - dewey
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m only asking this after searching for this for a few months now without finding a suitable software for this simple task, I even considered writing something myself but haven&#x27;t had the time for that yet and I&#x27;d have to script something. I&#x27;m not familiar with Objective-C.<p>What i&#x27;m looking for is a simple app which will upload screenshots created with the default Mac OS shortcuts (ctrl + shift + {3,4}) to my own server and copying the link to my clipboard if the upload was successful. That&#x27;s it.<p>Apps that I tested but don&#x27;t fit my needs:
- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getcloudapp.com&#x2F; &gt; not self hosted<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.capturedapp.com&#x2F; &gt; no public key auth, short URLs<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20101210225932&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mikeable.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F; &gt; The one I&#x27;m using for a few years now, no public key auth, abandoned, no sftp.<p>The most promising one:<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fileshuttle.io&#x2F; &gt; Missing public key auth, short URLs, slow developement. Best case scenario: Fork adding these features<p>I&#x27;m searching for a tool with the following requirements:<p>- simple and lightweight<p>- retina ready<p>- using the default Mac OS screenshot shortcuts<p>- Moving screenshots from the default location (Desktop) to a specified directory or deleting them after a successful upload<p>- sftp &#x2F; scp upload using public keys in ~&#x2F;.ssh<p>- uploading to my own server, no third party service<p>- (optional) menu bar icon with a history of the last 5 screenshot links for easy access<p>- editing features are not needed<p>- Direct link in clipboard (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;example.com&#x2F;2014-2348-2342-2342.png)<p>- A long&#x2F;not easy to guess and unique filename.<p>Thanks for any recommendations, I&#x27;m happy to pay for an app if it fits my needs.
======
dragonbonheur
Just do it with Automator.

